# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  How to Run Printer

## EnderShadowkin

So I maybe an idiot . . . But...I got the thing assembled. Powered up.  Green Lights are go.  But How do I use it?  It didn't come with any software. Cant find anything to down load.  I watched a youtube video about drivers and it looks like they have some software package that I never got or cant find....Is there some guide on how I can test and print something somewhere?

----------


## megmaltese

> So I maybe an idiot . . . But...I got the thing assembled. Powered up.  Green Lights are go.  But How do I use it?  It didn't come with any software. Cant find anything to down load.  I watched a youtube video about drivers and it looks like they have some software package that I never got or cant find....Is there some guide on how I can test and print something somewhere?


Actually, 99% of printers use open source softwares.

I installed SLIC3R, REPETIER-HOST and CURA, 3 softwares to manage prints and slicing.
I find that REPETIER is great when using the CURA slicer.

Glad to hear you didn't have problems with your package... I ordered a OneUp a couple weeks ago and am scared of what I will find in the package... I see many people with bad experiences.

----------

